# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2021 às 19:13)

Dias 6 e 7 prometem mais frio do que o último evento no dia 27.











Deverá ser uma primeira quinzena bem gelada na Peninsula.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2021 às 20:26)

Muito frio em prespetiva.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2021 às 11:05)

As condições caso os modelos se mantenham e não alterem muito, parecem ser muito favoráveis para toda a AML e parece que o Algarve, na faixa contida entre Sagres e Faro (mais coisa menos coisa) promete.
Agora a AML essa sim, este efeito de ferradura, leva a que a precepitação entre por toda ela, e aí poderá e muito bem acontecer qualquer que seja a cota ..
Veremos.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 20:21)




----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 20:46)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

Já vem a caminho, a depressão que eventualmente irá absorver a (depressão) dos Açores e afetar a Madeira/continente.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Jan 2021 às 02:24)

*A quase 100 horas de distância (sábado)

Possibilidade de precipitação de neve nas seguintes serras: Sintra, Arrábida e Montejunto (as que estão mais perto da capital)











































Sintra
COM alguma acumulação (superior a 1mm/hora)




https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.78&lon=-9.39&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Montejunto
SEM acumulação





https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=39.17&lon=-9.05&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Arrábida
SEM acumulação




https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.48&lon=-8.99&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Também há possibilidade de nevar nas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, mas estas já ficam de fora do que se considera distrito/região metropolitana de Lisboa.

Frisar:

 Cerca de 100 horas *
* Este sábado *
*
Apontem, não se esqueçam, boa semana, evitem ajuntamentos caso haja corrida às serras. 

*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2021 às 13:07)

Espetacular está imagem!
Onde existe potencial para nevar em Portugal nem 0.1mm de precipitação.





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2021 às 13:15)

Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e
Centro e a partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 700/900 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, rodando
para o quadrante oeste na região Sul a partir do final da manhã,
soprando por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 14:22)




----------



## cardu (5 Jan 2021 às 15:07)

Orion disse:


>



boas, este modelo tem alguma credibilidade?


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 15:12)

cardu disse:


> boas, este modelo tem alguma credibilidade?



É o ensemble do GFS. São probabilidades, o estar pintado de azul significa probabilidade muito baixa de nevar.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 16:02)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

David sf disse:


> É o ensemble do GFS. São probabilidades, o estar pintado de azul significa probabilidade muito baixa de nevar.





cardu disse:


> boas, este modelo tem alguma credibilidade?



 http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php?ech=0&code=&mode=26&carte=5&proba=1


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

Probabilidades AROME  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/pe-arome.php?ech=1&code=16&mode=15&map=30

" ARPEGE  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/pe-arpege.php?ech=3&code=35&mode=15&map=100

" ECMWF  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapas_probabilisticos?dia=hoy&zona=penyb&f=niev


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Neste momento vejo grande concordância entre os principais modelos, que se têm mantido estáveis nas últimas 24 horas.

A depressão que vem do Atlântico passará muito a Sul, a dúvida neste momento é se o seu centro entra pelo Golfo de Cádiz ou por Marrocos, praticamente não afectando em nada Portugal continental. Eventualmente o Algarve terá alguma chuva e as zonas raianas alguma neve, esta última muito improvável.

Para o fim de semana afigura-se uma situação em muito semelhante a 29/01/2006, provavelmente um pouco menos instável. O trajecto da depressão em altura ainda não está totalmente definido, mas é muito provável que algures ocorrerá precipitação entre a tarde de sábado e a manhã de domingo, que será de neve a cotas muito baixas. Neste momento é muito provável que essa depressão absorva a humidade existente no centro de Espanha e a traga para o Interior Norte de Portugal sob a forma de neve, mas não é de descartar que, caso o centro da depressão se situe sobre o mar, junto à costa Oeste, uma ciclogénese secundária venha a ocorrer, tal como ocorreu em 2006.

Resumindo, até ao fim de semana frio seco, com excepção do Algarve que poderá ter alguma chuva, no fim de semana porta aberta a algumas surpresas, ainda a confirmar nas próximas saídas.

Na próxima semana, teremos a companhia do nosso AAmigo.


----------



## David sf (5 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Albifriorento disse:


> Não me levem a mal, mas eu nem sequer compreendo a existência deste tópico. Previsões a mais de 3 dias têm a mesma probabilidade de acontecer que as previsões da Maya. A meteorologia não é um ciência exacta .



Previsão há 10 dias atrás:







O que realmente aconteceu:






A meteorologia é uma ciência exacta. A modelação meteorológica apresenta falhas decorrentes da impossibilidade da obtenção e simulação de todos os mm3 da atmosfera e dos oceanos. Mas as previsões a longo prazo valem muito mais que as da Maya.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2021 às 19:06)




----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 12:44)

Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões Norte e
Centro e a partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, rodando
para o quadrante oeste na região Sul a partir da tarde,
soprando por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no interior das regiões Norte
e Centro.


Previsão para domingo, 10.janeiro.2021

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve
acima de 600 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte/nordeste, sendo do
quadrante oeste na região Sul no início do dia, soprando por vezes
forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Alexandra Fonseca e Ricardo Tavares

_Atualizado a 6 de janeiro de 2021 às 12:31 UTC_


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 15:49)

Começa a sair a fornadas das 12z.

ICON (que costuma ser "forreta" com as cotas de neve):


----------



## cardu (6 Jan 2021 às 15:53)

gfs saída das 12z, muito bom nevão, que agora chega a Beja no sábado.

E uns farrapos na área metropolitana de Lisboa.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 16:13)

GFS:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (6 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

*[ATUALIZADO]

A quase 70 horas de distância (sábado)

Possibilidade de precipitação de neve nas seguintes serras: Sintra, Arrábida e Montejunto (as que estão mais perto da capital)











































Sintra
COM alguma acumulação (superior a 1mm/hora)




https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.78&lon=-9.39&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Montejunto
SEM acumulação





https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=39.17&lon=-9.05&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Arrábida
SEM acumulação




https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=38.48&lon=-8.99&lang=en&type=txt&units=m

Também há possibilidade de nevar nas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, mas estas já ficam de fora do que se considera distrito/região metropolitana de Lisboa.

Frisar:

 Cerca de 75 horas*
* Este sábado*
*
Apontem, não se esqueçam, continuação de boa semana, evitem ajuntamentos caso haja corrida às serras.*


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *[ATUALIZADO]
> 
> A quase 70 horas de distância (sábado)
> 
> ...



Actualizando, as três localizações estão com cota 200 na 12z do GFS.


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

GFS paralela:


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

E agora o Europeu:






Há unanimidade num bom nevão para o Interior Norte, principalmente nos distritos da Guarda e Vila Real.
Há unanimidade que deverão cair uns farrapos na Beira Baixa e zona de Portalegre.
Há forte probabilidade de haver surpresas com queda de neve em zonas pouco usuais.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 18:58)

Malta pode falar mal do modelo britânico. Mas globalmente é melhor que o GFS e em certas circunstâncias um bocadinho melhor que o ECMWF/IFS.

Em breve vão ter um novo supercomputador.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 19:10)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 22:55)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2021 às 23:25)

PT vs Turquia (dados do IM Turco)...

Ancara, capital












Erzurum, das cidades mais frias da Turquia


----------



## timgomes (13 Jan 2021 às 00:41)

As anomalias continuam. Segundo a pagina ainda se podem esperar potenciais tempestades, continuação do tempo frio (aparte que agora se estende a Europa central, cobrir de neve quase toda a europa Central, temp. negativas a -15 em baixa altitude, e poderá trazer quantidades de neve absurdas a Grécia e Turquia lendo por alto na pagina). Dia 21, 22 poderá ser associado frio a alguma precipitação ca em Portugal, quem sabe! Mais instabilidade, ainda mais difícil prever o tempo a medio e longo prazo. Pra quem fala inglês ou quiser traduzir, aconselho a ler porque explica bem certos conceitos, fala sobre o estado do tempo em Janeiro. Enfim so mais uma pagina que podem ler, so passei pra deixar isto que me pareceu interessante.

OFF-TOPIC
Aproveito a deixa para aconselhar a manterem algumas provisões em casa, nada de alarmismo, mas vejo muito entusiasmo e pouca prevenção. Uma tempestade como aconteceu nos últimos dias em Espanha poderia ter graves consequências em Portugal. Falo por experiencia própria que eventos com estas características podem perfeitamente colocar-nos ou ao próximo em perigo. Contrariamente a Espanha nao dispomos dos mesmos meios de proteção e socorro, desde tempestades tropicais até tempestades de neve, gelo, etc...

A low-pressure system also means that parts of Europe are in for snowy weather for sure, as more moisture will be in place. Even some significant winter storms are possible. We are further monitoring the evolution of the developing pattern and will be covering these winter events in the coming days and over the weekend.





Fonte : https://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/extreme-cold-winter-weather-forecast-europe-mk/


----------



## Microburst (13 Jan 2021 às 16:44)

Na edição online de hoje do Diário de Notícias:



> (...) _Apesar de se terem registado temperaturas anormalmente baixas para esta altura do ano, a meteorologista não arrisca adiantar que a passagem da depressão Filomena tenha motivado o pico deste inverno. "Isso ainda não podemos dizer. Houve tempo seco e estivemos sob influência do anticiclone, com uma corrente de norte que trouxe uma massa de ar frio. *Se se mantiver a previsão, a partir do dia 18 ou dia 19 [segunda ou terça-feira] prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação. Aí é que as temperaturas mínimas sobem", prosseguiu.*_
> _*
> Em relação ao período de chuva que se avizinha, poderá surgir ao final de segunda-feira ou já na terça-feira. "Em princípio, será uma precipitação significativa, sobretudo nas regiões Norte e Centro", frisa, desconhecendo ainda se será emitido algum aviso, devido à distância temporal.*_
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/aviso-a...a-feira-mas-para-a-semana-chove-13225487.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2021 às 05:56)

Bem, parece que poderemos ter uma segunda quinzena de janeiro bem chuvosa, com uma série de frentes a atingir Portugal Continental. Teremos uma repetição de fevereiro/março de 2018? A última saída do GFS mostram valores bastante generosos para a segunda quinzena, com quase todo o país acima dos 20 mm para as próximas duas semanas. Só o Sotavento Algarvio ficaria de lado, infelizmente. 





Já o ECMWF tem uma previsão parecida com a do GFS, mas com valores menores para o Alentejo e maiores para o Algarve comparando com o outro modelo. 





No entanto, temos que ter em conta que até ao evento previsto acontecer ainda faltam 4 dias. Assim sendo, ainda muita coisa pode ocorrer até lá nos modelos! É certo que vai chover, mas falta perceber em que quantidades e quais serão as zonas mais beneficiadas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2021 às 11:10)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para quem já dizia neste fórum que Fevereiro ia seguir a tónica dos últimos anos , e ia ser muito seco , esqueceu-se que Janeiro ainda ia a meio  Venha de lá essa rega , que bastante falta esta a fazer



-----------------------------------------------------------------

 













Contudo há uma tendência que os modelos vão vendo  para final de Janeiro , e início de Fevereiro ser seco e com temperaturas acima da média , contudo vale o que vale dada a distância temporal


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2021 às 20:33)

A partir do final do dia de amanhã teremos uma frente bastante generosa a atravessar o continente. Quarta e Quinta serão os dias onde poderá chover mais na generalidade do território e nos dias seguintes, o AA irá ganhar terreno e portanto seguem-se os rios atmosféricos que irão dar origem a acumulados bastante significativos no Noroeste, especialmente, mas também em todas as zonas montanhosas. Na minha opinião, em todos os locais, os acumulados serão bastante bons para apenas 1 semana. A exceção será o extremo sudeste, infelizmente, mas já se sabe como é nestas situações.









Acumulados previstos até daqui a 1 semana pelos diversos modelos:
ECM:




Anomalia prevista:





GFS:





GEM:





ICON:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2021 às 19:11)




----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

Orion disse:


>


Interessante essa depressão nos Açores.
A corrente de jacto estará bem activa nessa altura:




Veremos se por volta do dia 30 não poderá fazer descer a mesma para a zona noroeste da península:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

Depois do frio incomum, o calor:











Globalmente, ligeiramente frio:


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2021 às 19:28)




----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2021 às 10:28)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 13:33)

Bem, parece que este rio atmosférico é para continuar... 









Muita acumulação a norte, mas pouquíssima a sul. Felizmente, nos últimos dias, tem chovido mais a sul do que o previsto pelos modelos anteriormente (hoje, por exemplo, grande parte do sul segue com acumulados entre 1 e 4 mm, quando nem estava previsto 1 sequer), o que tem garantido a manutenção da quantidade de água nos solos e, assim sendo, o caudal das ribeiras a correr!  

A sinóptica dos próximos dias, com um anticiclone a sudeste e baixas pressões a norte, irá transportar ar bastante "quentinho" de sudoeste e bastante humidade, com temperaturas que poderão chegar aos 20/22ºC em boa parte do Alentejo e Algarve:  





No entanto, algo poderá mudar no início de fevereiro (a partir de dia 3), vendo pelos ensembles, e poderá ser bom para o sul! Veremos o que acontece!!!


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2021 às 18:55)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2021 às 22:46)

A situação dos modelos nos últimos melhorou e bem. Neste momento tanto o GFS como o ECMWF têm perspetivas de sonho para a próxima semana, com a formação duma cut-off a sudoeste da Península Ibérica e bons acumulados um pouco por todo o sul do país.  






Esta cut-off provocará uma mudança de padrão atmosférico, com a entrada duma massa de ar siberiano. Esta massa de ar não seria notável a sul ou a oeste (a descida de temperaturas nem vai ser significativa) mas seria significativa no Interior Norte e Centro. Inclusive poderia nevar em cotas médias caso a precipitação chegasse à região... Por outro lado, uma massa de ar quente e seco iria afetar a zona do Adriático/Sicília, provocando o aumento de temperaturas por lá:  





Tendo em conta o rio atmosférico até dia 3 de fevereiro e os acumulados previstos pelo ECMWF na cut-off nos próximos 10 dias, praticamente todo o mapa de Portugal está pintado a roxo (ou seja, com acumulados superiores a 25 mm). O GFS prevê um pouco mais de precipitação no mesmo período de tempo, contudo o ensemble de precipitação do ECMWF mostra valores ainda mais generosos, até 80 mm nos próximos 10 dias. Ainda há muita incerteza e falta perceber ainda onde é que a depressão irá situar-se: se esta ficar mais a oeste, os acumulados serão menores e se esta ficar mais a leste será um evento muito bom para toda a região Sul. Veremos!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2021 às 07:55)

E os modelos continuam a alimentar esse sonho... 
A concretizar-se estas previsões, e no "ponto rebuçado " que se encontram os solos, com grande parte dos país já com a CC atingida , em algumas zonas seria um valente pontapé na seca, como noutras já daria concerteza umas belas cheias 

*Geopotencial GFS 192h*






*Acumulado GFS 380h*







Vale o que vale, mas são indicadores já algo consistentes


----------



## Marco pires (30 Jan 2021 às 17:07)

de facto não falta assim tanto para todo o território estar em capacidade de campo, óptimo para escoar para as barragens e cursos de água.


----------

